# WMAA Ad. in Inside Kung-Fu.



## arnisador (Feb 23, 2003)

Look for an ad. from the WMAA on pg. 66 of the April 2003 issue of Inside Kung-Fu, which I saw on the stands last night.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Look for an ad. from the WMAA on pg. 66 of the April 2003 issue of Inside Kung-Fu, which I saw on the stands last night. *




I thought is looked very good, and promoted the website which is how prospective students could find instructors in the local area.

I thought it looked good


----------



## arnisador (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I thought it looked good*



Yes, despite the fact that it contained a large picture of Renegade, it looked good.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Yes, despite the fact that it contained a large picture of Renegade, it looked good. *



Oh that was Renegade?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 24, 2003)

I hope everyone enjoyed the ad.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 25, 2003)

Keep your eyes open for more in the future.


----------

